# My first fatty pie



## ducksndogs (Aug 8, 2009)

A while back I saw the twist on the beloved fatty, the fatty pie. I've been wanting to try making one and finally got around to it today. I just did a simple breakfast fatty, as that is what my boys like best. I used a cake round tin, pressed 1lb of breakfast sausage, filled with hash-browns, caramelized vidallias, cheddar cheese, and muenster cheese. Also did a dozen ABT's with crab.




















After resting for 30 min..





The wife and kids said this was incredible


----------



## shawnr5 (Aug 8, 2009)

Did you take it out of the cake tin to smoke it? If so, did you do anything special to get it to stay together?


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 8, 2009)

I had to leave it in the tin for the first hour, then everything was firm enough to remove. I tried chilling in the freezer to firm it up but didn't have the best of luck with that.


----------



## rivet (Aug 9, 2009)

THAT, my friend, IS A WORK OF ART. 

Points for the caramelized onion, the Muenster, the Pie shape....oh heck! Points for a daggone great Fattie!


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 9, 2009)

Well done.  Looks very tasty.  I can't help but to wonder if you could get away with poking several holes in the pie tin.  That way the grease could escape and the fattie could stay in the tin through the entire smoke.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 9, 2009)

That's Awesome.


----------



## jimvans (Aug 9, 2009)

I just had to check. I saw this exact post on the Iowa Outdoors website. It is the same post. Glad to see you spreading the word. The Iowa site was where I heard of this site. 


By the way, awesome looking smoke.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW is about all I can say about that one. That is such a great idea for just thinking of the use of a pie pan. The filling is the old faithful breafast but the new vessal is worth the


----------



## billbo (Aug 9, 2009)

That is a thing of beauty! Points for shore!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Now that looks freaking awesome....Nice job


----------



## spirit deer (Aug 9, 2009)

That's just evil, pure evil.  Can't wait to try it!  

Pie tins with perforated bottoms are already available.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice work on that pie! Looks pretty darn good for a first try to me!

I had a little trouble on my first one also...there's a few tricks I've learned since then.

They sure are impressive, aren't they? One pie feeds 6-8 for an entree...

For stepping out and giving that bad boy a try, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!!!!!

Great job!!!

Eric


----------



## blaken (Aug 10, 2009)

All I can say is, where is my slice?  Looks great.


----------



## backcountry (Aug 10, 2009)

Now that's a pie!


----------



## monkeybutt (Aug 10, 2009)

OutStanding!!!


----------



## blackened (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, looks great..


----------



## scottyaz (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, I just gained 5 pounds just looking at that pie... Looks awesome!


----------



## fire it up (Aug 11, 2009)

Holy blankity-blank Batman!
That thing is a work of art, hard to put into words...

Should have sent a poet


----------



## brandsbay (Aug 11, 2009)

Now that is a real thing of beauty,I cannot wait for the weekend,time permiting that has got to be tried


----------



## gregandlaurie (Aug 29, 2009)

What is the URL for the Iowa site? I might have to check it out.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2009)

WOW - That looks good


----------



## gregandlaurie (Aug 29, 2009)

The more I read on here my list of things to try keeps getting longer! Thanks for sharing! Looks amazing!


----------



## rdevous (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep!!!  That's going on my "Gotta do that!" list. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 There is just something about sausage, bacon, bell peppers and potatoes cooked together that is so comforting!  Ore-ida brand has the potatoes shredded and ready to pour in the pie.  We always have a bag handy. I love to fry up a pan full with some onion, while in another pan fry up some easy over eggs.  I put the potatoes on a plate then top with the eggs and cut it all up together and enjoy.  I have also beat several eggs together and poured them in the potatoes and onions and made a frettata (sp).

Ray


----------



## blacklab (Aug 29, 2009)

Now that's gonna get me in a lot of trouble but I think it's worth it. Great job


----------

